# How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!



## degoose

*How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*

Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.

Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple








I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.








Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…









I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..]. 








,









.
then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
.








,
















.With different size stock.
Any questions PM me.


----------



## hooky

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Hi Larry this was very informative

all I need now to do this is

The wood
A Saw that tilts
A bevel Box
an incra fence system

yeah i think that just about covers it

Hey maybe you just want to ship me yours

Thanks

Hooky


----------



## degoose

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


So you do have the clamps and the glue.!!


----------



## hooky

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


sure do all good workshops have those


----------



## Russel

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Thanks for the instruction. It's people like you who get me started using jigs and seeing things in a particular way and the next thing I'm on the road to making pretty stuff.


----------



## poochie

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


thanks i always wanted to make something like this. thanks very much for the article will give it a try


----------



## ellen35

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


You are so clever!!!!
I have been hoping you'd post this!
It is on my "to do in the next month" list already!
Thank you Larry.
Ellen


----------



## moshel

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


I know this sounds strange, but I just made one today! (well, I saw your prototype in one of the earlier posts).

I don't have neither the bevel box nor the incra, so i'll give my 2c:

to set the blade to 30/60 degrees (depends if you look at the half full or half empty), i cut a block on my mitre saw 30 degrees. as the mitre saw is pretty accurate and you can cut a 2×4, you get pretty good reference.

I did the math beforehand. first, the first cut to remove the end of the board (my blade also tilt toward the fence, so this is a tricky cut). now, measure the length of the beveled cut. the fence should be 1.5 times this length from the base of the blade. it pays to mill an additional piece of pine scrap to test that your piece is good (all sides should be equal).


----------



## jockmike2

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


You glue a to tab b then b then glue what at 90 degree centegrade, whats a milimeter. Hey I'm lost, will you repeat that. Ah, nevermind.


----------



## sIKE

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Thanks Larry! That is what I as looking for, nice to get up and see something like this…


----------



## blackcherry

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


I wish you would of posted this last week toucans. Your way is a whole lot easier thank for sharing with the crew. Blkcherry


----------



## vegeta

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


that beats gluing 1 piece at a time. thats how i was doing it 
will make some more this way looks a lot easer 
thanks a lot


----------



## degoose

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Nice to see you have crossed over to the dark side, lol


----------



## HokieMojo

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


that looks too easy. are you messing with us? Just kidding. I know getting a good tight fit is tougher than it looks. nice work!


----------



## majeagle1

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Thanks alot Larry, this was a big help…............ now I may actually get down to business and make one!!!


----------



## Newton

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Awesome, it don't get no better than that. Seems like a great project for a diversion.


----------



## DanYo

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


not bad for a lumberbud ! thanks for posting … looks like fun


----------



## moshel

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Three more tips :
1. make sure you can cut the "hexagonal sausage" using your mitre saw or crosscut sled in one pass. its very hard to get accurate results when cutting in two passes. believe me…
2. it pays to pass the "hexagonal sausage" through thicknesser. just light pass to level everything. you need to repeat the pass on 3 sides (its best to number them, its very confusing), lower just a bit and repeat on the other 3 sides.
3. leave enough milled "diamond" lumber unglued, so you can complete the pattern nicely


----------



## woodsmithshop

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Larry, now that you have everyone on here making boards, the next thing will be to rename this site to "Board Jocks" or " Lazy Larry Jocks" lol


----------



## SteveM

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Larry, Thanks for once again sharing your remarkable skills with instructions that we of much lesser skills can understand. I continue to be amazed.


----------



## a1Jim

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Hey Larry 
You always amaze me with you ingenious and innovative work. Thanks for sharing all of your great work.


----------



## stefang

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Great tutorial Larry. Thanks for sharing this. I plan to give it a go sometime. I have been doing something similar for many years called stick work (small scale stuff). The only real difference is that the diamonds are cross-cuts, so that the long glue joints are end grain. These are made into geo patterns and then sliced off to be used as inlays with the long at the end showing. They can be turned on a lathe for disk shaped inlays or just left with pointy ends. A bad photo example of it can be seen on 'A Gimmicky turning' on my projects page.


----------



## Ken90712

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Very well done! I have been wondering on how the 3D effect was pulled off! New to the site and I must say it is a pleasure to read about the tips and see the projects of so many fine woodworkers!


----------



## coloradoclimber

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


That is really cool !! thanks for taking the time to post. Having the walk through really helps and makes it look pretty straight forward.

Sitting here in front of the computer doing a mental walk through I'm still not clear on the following:

"Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 9/16 to cut 1 13/16. Bevel rip again."

A 60 degree blade angle is 30 degrees off of 90. 1 inch thick stock cut at 30 degrees should yield a bevel length of around 1 5/32 inch. I didn't actually cut a piece of wood, just sitting here at the computer I drew a triangle, 1 inch tall on the vertical side, an angle 30 degrees off of vertical, and I get the angled side (the bevel) around 1 5/32. Not even close to 1 9/16 bevel. I'll have to cut a piece and see what I get.

But let's say I did have a bevel of 1 9/16. If the bevel is 1 9/16 I want the horizontal side, the side down on the table saw to also be 1 9/16. So I move the fence out 1 9/16 + the kerf width (1/8 or 2/16) + 1 mm. 1 mm is mostly 1/25 of an inch, lets say close to 1/32 for now. That ought to add up to 1 9/16 + 1/8 + 1/32 or 1 23/32. Still short of 1 13/16.

And I'm wondering if your numbers are transposed, did you mean to say you would move the fence 1 13/16 to get a cut of 1 9/16 ?

I'm sure if I cut some myself the numbers would fall into place. Just trying to do a mental walk through and I'm not able to get your numbers.

Thanks again for the post.


----------



## degoose

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Just a transposition of the numbers..And the stock was around the 1" mark.. not exact.


----------



## mmh

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Gee, it looks easy when YOU do it! Nice job.


----------



## sIKE

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Larry,

How long do you make your blanks? Just trying to get an idea of how much wood to buy.


----------



## scrabby

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Awesome Mate - just joined the site as a relatively new hobbyist woodworker who wanted to make a few cutting boards as xmas gifts, and you've inspired and amazed me with your work.

Thanks.


----------



## GaryBuck

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


First off I'd like to say thanks Larry this helped alot. I can see I'll have to watch the 12 ounch curls though I got about half lit just looking at it. L.O.L. Second for coloradoclimber, I always concidered myself pretty sharp with math and measurements but I must say you must of took a left when I was tippin a beer cause you lost me. L.O.L. I read your post 3 times and I still haven't a clue where you was going. L.O.L. again. I'd say just forget all the math and get a scrap and dive in that always works for me, well most of the time, well sometimes,, o.k. once in a great while L.O.L. Just have fun and don't strain the brain bud.


----------



## Dusty56

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Larry , thank you for the pictorial….
BlackCherry linked his project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29420 to your blog here and I'm so happy that he did : ) Here I was thinking that you folks cut and glued each diamond into place…DOH !!! I never had any formal training in woodworking so I'm learning something new every day thanks to you and the other great folks here at LJ : ) Now , if I can only convince my brain that I'm looking at three triangles and NOT a cube I'll be a happy camper ! LOL Have a great day , Master Larry !


----------



## newTim

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


I have a stupid question. Is the goal to make sure all four sides are the same length as in a rhombus?


----------



## newTim

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


moshel/larry… I'm building one of these now and have a questions/observation. Moshel, you said you could flatten the tube by passing it through a planer (thicknesser) on three sides then lower the blade and pass the other three sides? But won't this always generate three sides that are longer (shorter) than the other three? Larry, is there a way to square up the tube while guaranteeing that all sides are equal length? I think anyone who tries this will see the problem when you get to the final glue up.


----------



## moshel

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


no, if you do it carefully. just light touches and make sure you lower the blade the same distance on both sides (i.e start by doing a "feather" touch on all sides, 1/8 turn the handle, do 3 sides, 1/8 turn and other 3 sides)

basically its best to start with near perfect hexagons. you can't really do major reshaping after it has been glued.


----------



## newTim

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Thanks moshel… actually I think I figured out a way to do it on the table saw. I think the trick is to get each side the same distance from the middle. So you plane three sides and use a 120 degree V caul as a saddle for the tube to ride on with one of the planed surfaces against the fence. Assuming the fence is set at (exactly) twice the distance of the planed surface to the middle of the tube, the opposite surface should end up with the same length? We'll see. Of course the best way is to get things right at the first glue up and avoid all this, but sometimes I'm just not that good.


----------



## moshel

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


i think that you are over calculating this. my method would still get a perfect hexagon although the center might be 1/10000 of an inch off. anyway, if I were to make this again, i would make gluing jigs by cutting some 60 degrees V in 2×4 and then crosscutting it.


----------



## bigike

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Thanks so much for clearing that up, i always wanted to try my hand at making one but wasn't shore about the angles till now. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Keelan

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Exactly Tim. I just finished this exact project, very fun 
This is actually one of the guides I used after first seeing the design for an island in a magazine.


----------



## JoeLyddon

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


What a COOL technique!!

Now, I just GOTTA try that! (between projects, etc. LOL )

Thank you very much!


----------



## SergeantSawDust

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


You're the bomb! I've been searching and trying to figure out how to make these forever! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## robscastle

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Larry 
Arr Ha 
I found it, and lots of other LJs posts

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Tag84

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


very useful, just going to make one thanks alot Larry!


----------



## dooley77

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Great tutorial Larry! Thanks for sharing your expertise!


----------



## Melman

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Thanks for the tips. Glue up of the board looks challenging. Would a strap clamp work well in this case? Or, would the sausage pieces slip out of alignment if I used a strap clamp?


----------



## Deltoune

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


thanks mate for this information beautiful work


----------



## ETBee

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Hope you don't mind if I revive this thread, but I am trying this technique and have a couple of questions.

Apparently, not all of my "sausages" were absolutely perfect, although I tired really hard to make them exactly the same. So I am seeing a few gaps between blocks. Not too large, maybe 1 mm or 1/32", but I think they will be a problem. Is there a good way to fill these gaps so they are less noticeable?

Also, what is the best method for gluing all of the hexagons together. My cutting boards are going to take about 70 hexagons each to end up about 11×15. For my first attempt, I decided to start in the middle and work my way out to the corners. This way the "error buildup" in any direction is minimized. So I am gluing about 2 or 3 hexagons to the assembly each time and letting them set up before adding more. Obviously this is taking a lot of time. I have the time if this is a good approach, but wondered if there is a smarter, or more precise way to address it.


----------



## ETBee

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Here's how my first attempt came out. It looks better in the photo than it does in real life when you look at it very closely. I found it almost impossible to avoid gaps. I'm trying a second board and this time I cut every hexagon to the exact same size - 1.8 inches across each parallel side. It's not any better the second time. I would think gaps in a cutting board are a bad thing.


----------



## JJayzon1

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Hey Guys,

Just a real quick question. What is the best way to glue this up? Also what would be good woods to use?


----------



## Anguspapa

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


That is amazing! One of the parts that is confusing is the, 6th picture down. What is the diamond cut out of the walnut being used for? Is it in the 7th picture down?


----------



## Scjwonder

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


As I was setting up to do this it occurred to me that the digital angle gauge measurement is a "floating" measurement. It doesn't relate to the saw table, so if the floor (or saw table) is a few degrees off-level, the 30* Will be off an equal amount. Therefore, if your shop floor is not perfectly level the cuts could be off. Wouldn't it be better to use a digital sliding T-bevel, measuring against the saw table?


----------



## turbov6camaro

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


guys this guy does this in a much easier and faster way, just thought i would share what i found






it may waste a little wood however


----------



## turbov6camaro

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.





> As I was setting up to do this it occurred to me that the digital angle gauge measurement is a "floating" measurement. It doesn t relate to the saw table, so if the floor (or saw table) is a few degrees off-level, the 30* Will be off an equal amount. Therefore, if your shop floor is not perfectly level the cuts could be off. Wouldn t it be better to use a digital sliding T-bevel, measuring against the saw table?
> 
> - Scjwonder


no because that angle gauge has a "0- zero" on it, you set on saw table, hit zero then put it on the blade, its now referanceing the saw table rather than the floor


----------



## OneAdamTwelve

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Love this. I cut the two sets of three angled sections and have the first 3 pieces gluing up. Has anyone come up with a good way to glue up the non-square 'pucks' to form the board? I could make some angled 'triangles' to glue up to a straight board and make a clamping jig but that would require any future cutting boards like this to be those exact dimensions.

Does a band clamp work well here?

Thanks!!!


----------



## dsc1000

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Could you tell me what wood you used?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## turbov6camaro

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.





> Love this. I cut the two sets of three angled sections and have the first 3 pieces gluing up. Has anyone come up with a good way to glue up the non-square pucks to form the board? I could make some angled triangles to glue up to a straight board and make a clamping jig but that would require any future cutting boards like this to be those exact dimensions.
> 
> Does a band clamp work well here?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> - OneAdamTwelve


----------



## RobertoQuadros

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Esta técnica é de mais!


----------



## fried23

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


I'm was wondering how long you cut the boards that you glue together and how big was the cutting board when you finished?


----------



## Robjames

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


I'm just wonder if there is a list of what lumber is needed?


----------



## Jim Jakosh

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.


Thanks, Larry. You are probably in your new home in Thailand by now.
I'm in the process of making one of these now as an experimental project. I glued up the three long diamonds but I used them right off the table saw. Did you run your through a drum sander or planer to make sure the widths both ways were perfect.? Mine varied about .010" off the saw and now I'm worried about the total assembly.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## BlueJay429

degoose said:


> *How to make a endgrain tumbling block butcher block board!*
> 
> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.





> Hi guys ,, I had a request to make a tutorial with regards the endgrain Tumbling Block Design.
> First off,.., You need to decide the size of the blocks…. for this example I used 1" stock… Or something similar.. actually just over .. once dressed.
> 
> Set the blade of the table saw to 60 degrees.. a bevel box makes this simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the INCRA fence system so it is easy to rip bevels off side of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the bevels are ripped measure the length of the bevel and move the fence that distance plus the kerf and 1mm [ 1/25 "] for the variation of the kerf due to the angle. For my diamonds, the fence was moved 1 13/16 " to cut 1 9/16" Bevel rip again. Do this for all three timbers.. I did it twice for all three…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glue all three different timber diamonds together and clamp.[ ensure the grains of all three are perpendicular to each other..].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> then cut to the required depth/ length and then glue up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .With different size stock.
> Any questions PM me.
> 
> - degoose


----------

